# Is this bottled water good to use?



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

My male betta has super severe fin rot so I'm moving him to a 1.5 gallon QT tank. My tap water is really hard (180ppm) with 1ppm ammonia in it and a ph of 7.6. Because the water quality is so bad, so I decided to use bottled water so my betta could recover. 

I know that pure RO water is bad, so I bought purified water with minerals added. It has calcium carbonate, magnesium sulfate, and sodium bicarbonate added to it. Is this enough that the water is safe for fish? If it's not, how much tap water should I add per gallon of RO so that it has the appropriate amount of minerals? Also, should I add prime to the bottled water before putting it in?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Lack of minerals and PH differnces are the main problems if you can fix them than sounds okay.


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

So is the water ok to use plain since it has minerals added or do I need to mix it with tap water.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Test its water quality to make sure each thing of water is constiant in PH, no ammonia, and minerals as long as it meets that you will nit need tap water.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I hear spring water normally is okay. If you need minerals in it i am sure they sell such things like mineral tabs someplace. I remember seeing something like it once.


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

Ok, well it has minerals added, so I'm going to test the water and everything, but I think it will be safe to use plain. It's purified water not spring since I couldn't find that.


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

If you can afford to do so, then do it. For me, I use tap water de-chlorinated. It's much cheaper. I find that water hardness and ph matters only if they are inconsistent. So as long as you keep a stable hardness and ph, you should be fine. People say bettas learn to adapt, but I think they're just very tolerable fish and it does minimal damages to them. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Although they may be tolerable, bettas would be happier, healthier, and would live longer in better conditions.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Again...there fish has serious fin rot from the tap water so it's unsafe...but normally if tap water has low to no ammonia it's safe. Unfortunately in the case it's killing the fish.

Edit: +1 to Leo


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm only using the bottled water while I treat his fin rot. My tap water has high ammonia so I can't cure him while he's in it. He will only be in the bottled water for about a week so I think it will be ok even if it doesn't have the exact right amount of minerals.


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

LeoTheLakerBetta said:


> Although they may be tolerable, bettas would be happier, healthier, and would live longer in better conditions.


Okay smart guy, describe "better condition".


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> Again...there fish has serious fin rot from the tap water so it's unsafe...but normally if tap water has low to no ammonia it's safe. Unfortunately in the case it's killing the fish.
> 
> Edit: +1 to Leo


How do you know it's the ammonia killing the fish? How do you know it's the tap water causing the fin rot? How do you know all this? Are you just bored with the laker fan person? Lol :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

LeoTheLakerBetta said:


> Although they may be tolerable, bettas would be happier, healthier, and would live longer in better conditions.


No offense or any of that, but I gotta ask this. Are you bored and just trolling? :roll:


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

No it's proven science that ammonia is deadly to fish. It's fact not trolling, didn't you know that ammonia is dangerous? The highest ammonia should ever be is .25. It's fatal to fish and can cause death and illness in fish. Science my friend, science.

Here is the proof my friend, all fish keepers know about it.

http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/marineaquarium/ammonia.php


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Lol. I am trying not to take this personally. But you just ask anyone on this forum. Anyone. And they will tell you ammonia will kill your fish. I don't need to explain that. You may be right about the tap water; you don't know whether it is causing it. But ammonia is deifinitely a killer. And by better conditions I mean clean water without ammonia, nitrite,and nitrate and heated and filtered and not overstocked.

I'm not out here trying to grill you. I'm trying to help other poeple who are willing to accept information and make reforms to their current fish tank ethics.


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> No it's proven science that ammonia is deadly to fish. It's fact not trolling, didn't you know that ammonia is dangerous? The highest ammonia should ever be is .25. It's fatal to fish and can cause death and illness in fish. Science my friend, science.
> 
> Here is the proof my friend, all fish keepers know about it.
> 
> http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/marineaquarium/ammonia.php


Yeah, I give that to you. I misread his ammonia level as .15, which I figure then that it wasn't enough to hurt the fish. Apologies.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

No the ammonia level is 1.0 which is beyond fatal. That is why the op can't use there tap water for the fish anymore. It's hardly helping him along with his issues and he has been fighting this for a month now.


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Leopardfire said:


> I'm only using the bottled water while I treat his fin rot. My tap water has high ammonia so I can't cure him while he's in it. He will only be in the bottled water for about a week so I think it will be ok even if it doesn't have the exact right amount of minerals.


Yeah sorry man, you're out of luck lol. Good news, you can cycle your fish tank without fish or added ammonia :lol: . So yeah, you're right, stick with the bottle till your water is cycled.


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

LeoTheLakerBetta said:


> Lol. I am trying not to take this personally. But you just ask anyone on this forum. Anyone. And they will tell you ammonia will kill your fish. I don't need to explain that. You may be right about the tap water; you don't know whether it is causing it. But ammonia is deifinitely a killer. And by better conditions I mean clean water without ammonia, nitrite,and nitrate and heated and filtered and not overstocked.
> 
> I'm not out here trying to grill you. I'm trying to help other poeple who are willing to accept information and make reforms to their current fish tank ethics.


Yeah, you're right. As I mention, I misread his ammonia level. However, I was referring to water hardness/softness and ph not making a difference if it is stable at all times. Ammonia on the other hand, apparently is really important in fish health. :lol:


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Yeah, pH doesn't matter too much as long as it is constant. However, if the water is more hard/basic/alkaline, then crowntail fins are likely to curl up.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/Betta_splendens IAL should help with fin rot so will Marimo they use ammonia.


----------

